# [H] Ozstriker rekrutiert für MoP! [MadMortem]



## OzStriker (18. September 2012)

Grüße,


die Gilde OzStriker sucht zur Vervollständigung des Raidkaders für ihren 10-Mann Raid:

1-2 Top DDler (Klasse egal)

Außergewöhnliche Bewerber haben bei uns aber immer eine Chance, egal welche Klasse und Skillung sie spielen.

 Aufgrund von qualitativ begründeten Abgängen und dadurch einem kleinen Defizit an guten DD-Spielern bieten wir bei entsprechender Leistung einen soliden Platz in unserem Stammraid.

Wir sind natürlich nicht nur Raidgilde, sondern legen auch darauf Wert, dass unsere Spieler auch abseits der Raids gut miteinander können.

Folgenden Anforderungen solltest Du erfüllen:

- über 18 Jahre sein
- Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse
- Eigeninitiative
- Teamworkfähig sein
- Progress-Erfahrung
- Teamspeak 3 + Headset mit funktionierendem Mikro
- Kritikfähig
- du hast an 3 von 4 Raidtage Zeit, je mehr umso besser!


Im Gegenzug bieten wir Dir:

- 4 Raidtage im Progress (ausgenommen Fr und Sa)
- Unterstützung durch unsere Gildenbank mit Bufffood, Flasks und Verzauberungen
- aktive Gildengemeinschaft auch außerhalb der Raids
- erfahrene Gilden und Raidleitung

Mehr Informationen erhälts du auf OzStriker-Gaming.de oder Ingame bei Özgür, Necromonger oder Cahira


----------



## OzStriker (30. September 2012)

--Push-- 

immer noch auf der Suche!


----------



## OzStriker (7. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind immer noch auf der suchen nach herausragenden Spielern im moment vorallem:
- Heiler
- Range DD´s 

Grüße Cahira


----------



## OzStriker (11. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suchen nach engagierten Spielern!


----------



## OzStriker (21. Oktober 2012)

Immer noch sind wir auf der Suchen Nach neuen Spielern!


----------



## OzStriker (3. November 2012)

--push--

Aktuell suchen wir noch Range DD´s!


----------



## OzStriker (6. November 2012)

Aktuell suchen wir noch 1-2 DD´s!


----------

